# 10 Month old Puppy Not eating Alot



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

We just got a 10 month old GSD puppy. He is a little small to me only waying 55lbs. We purchased a quality food and i have noticed he doesnt eat that much and doesnt act as hiper as I would think a 10 month old puppy would be. He is a very good dog but spends alot of time laying around. I started to track how much he was eating and I put 2 cups of food in his bowl. 24 hours later and he may of ate half of it. I havent taken him to the vet yet but think that maybe the best thing to do. The family we got him from said that he was up to date on all shots and no worms, but who knows. To me he acts like a 2 year old dog and not a 10 month old. I also tried satin balls for 3 or 4 days which he loved, but seemed to give him stomach issues. I walk him 3 times a day and take him for a good run in a field once a day if possible. He some times doesnt have a bow movement everyday although that maybe normal im not sure.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Clearly get him to the vet if you are worried.

BUT, will he eat chicken/cheese/pizza/liver if you hand it to him? Or is he really eating ZERO (get to the vet if the answer is ZERO ).

If he will eat the yummy stuff you probably can fix that up by ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html

Good luck!


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

I mixed satin balls in with his bowel of food and he ate the hole bowl and wanted my pizza. Lol


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

I fed him just now one cup of food mixed with water and cream of chicken soup. About half small can. And he ate it all in 10 min. Yeah


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

pitmanr2003 said:


> I mixed satin balls in with his bowel of food and he ate the hole bowl and wanted my pizza. Lol


I did the same thing with my pooch when I thought she needed to put a few pounds on....used some of the ingredients from satin balls in her raw ground food. Worked like a charm....now I am slowly weaning her off of the additional satin ball ingredients in her raw. I finally found a deal on green tripe and I have been told, dogs go crazy for this stuff and it smells as disgusting as can be......I'll start incorporating the green tripe into her raw as the satin ball ingredients are removed.

For what it is worth, I have found a direct correlation with my 1 year plus gal, that her appetite seems to be tied to the amount of exercise she gets. She must be a self regulator.

SuperG


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

Try water and cream of chicken soup. Its cheap and he loves it


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

He loves the satin balls. But they are a pain to make for big dog and not what I would call inexpensive.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

chicken soup is loaded with sodium, try just a high quality dog food, by high quality i mean real meat, not soy or corn or wheat, good luck!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would still have a vet check him out.

His previous owners may have said he was wormed/up to date, but did you get his vet records to prove it? Not saying they are lying by any means. I would still have him re checked for possible worms.

It's good he's eating, but I agree trying something else. If you are looking to add to his dry food, get some good canned dog food , see how that goes.

Maybe he's just settling in, feeling kinda depressed leaving a home he knew?


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

well what I thought was a good day turned out bad. I got him to eat about 4 cups of good food mixed with satin balls and cream of chicken soup, but it gave him a spell of diarrhea. This happened last time i fed him satin balls. something in that recipe must not agree with him.. I need something that will make him more interested in his kibbles. What about chicken broth or beef broth?


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I always mix a little bit of deer meat (cooked plain) into Rocco's kibble. He loves it and eats it every time. Lean ground beef works too. When we run out of deer meat, I sometimes use eggs or plain white rice. Those works too, though he much prefers the deer meat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the broths are good in a pinch, but they contain alot of salt. And yes, having different things to eat could very well give him diarhea.

Angela gave some good ideas above, as well,, boiled chicken, (use that broth), maybe some tuna in water/canned? Cat food? ...

I think you need to have a vet visit, discuss your concerns and go from there


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should take him to the Vet. when you go take a stool
sample and urine sample. i would have blood work done.

what are you feeding your dog? he may not like what you're
feeding him. don't feed your dog cream of chicken soup.
if you buy chicken broth or beef broth make sure there's
no salt added. you can make chicken broth. boil a whole
chicken for the broth an feed your dog some fresh chicken.

here's some toppings i use on his kibble:

sliced apples and pears (no seeds).
chicken broth, beef broth.
fresh beef, fowl and fish.
blueberries.
extra virgin salmon oil (human grade).
organic yogurt.
ground flax seed.
a variety of can food. sometimes i feed 
him a can of food.
raw egg.

pressure cooked chicken. mash the bones.
you can mash the bones with a spoon or
your fingers. mash the chicken for a better yeild. 
makes three quarts with water added. freeze 2 
quarts. i give him a couple of hefty spoon fulls 
on his kibble.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

pitmanr2003 said:


> well what I thought was a good day turned out bad. I got him to eat about 4 cups of good food mixed with satin balls and cream of chicken soup, but it gave him a spell of diarrhea. This happened last time i fed him satin balls. something in that recipe must not agree with him.. I need something that will make him more interested in his kibbles. What about chicken broth or beef broth?


If you could take the time to read the post I put up earlier... ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html

there are dozens of hints and tips that have worked

Good luck.:wub:


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If you could take the time to read the post I put up earlier... ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html
> 
> there are dozens of hints and tips that have worked
> 
> Good luck.:wub:


thx. but that is what i was doing and i guess something in the satin balls doesnt do well with him. I was feeding him them a week ago not mixed in kibble and he had diarrhea again and loose stool for 2 days after. I think im going to stick with just his kibble and maybe some beef or chicken broth and get him to vet asap. 

Im feeding him authority lamb and rice it is petsmarts brand. Had tried nutro natural choice grain free before that and he was on some kind of purina at previous house.


----------

